# Which European City Should You Pick Up And Move To?



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2014)

I got Berlin!  Never been there, but would like to go there one day, maybe I should put the Berlin Marathon on my list?

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jonmichaelpoff/which-european-city-should-you-move-to


----------



## KateR (Dec 19, 2014)

I got Paris which I do like.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2014)

KateR said:


> I got Paris which I do like.



Lucky you!  Paris is gorgeous, I've been lucky enough to go several times


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 19, 2014)

Urghh!

Got London, how dull!

Andy


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 19, 2014)

I got one of the BEST !  LONDON, went this year did The tallest buildings in Europe, Tower Bridge. Buckingham Place, took me son to Hammily toy, Had some brill food out, Imperial war museum, seen T-Rex & Whales, Harrods & Maclaren garage. Walked along canal. Been to Parliament. Walked miles but am going back nxt year cos love it


----------



## Flower (Dec 19, 2014)

It's Rome for me  and very lovely too  Is it because wine seemed to feature strongly in my answers?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2014)

Flower said:


> It's Rome for me  and very lovely too  Is it because wine seemed to feature strongly in my answers?



You might be on to something there - beer featured in mine and I got Berlin


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 19, 2014)

Paris for me....the only time I've been was on a layover from New York and I drank wine at 7am, they were quite appalled but in my defence I had jet lag


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 19, 2014)

I got Amsterdam but didn't like that result. I mean it's got some stuff going for it but, it's just not me. So I tried again and got Rome. Sigh. Where are Prague and Florence and Barcelona? They're much more my style.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> I got Amsterdam but didn't like that result. I mean it's got some stuff going for it but, it's just not me. So I tried again and got Rome. Sigh. Where are Prague and Florence and Barcelona? They're much more my style.



I wasn't keen on Amsterdam when I went, preferred The Hague  Thought I might get Prague because I chose Charles Bridge


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 19, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I wasn't keen on Amsterdam when I went, preferred The Hague  Thought I might get Prague because I chose Charles Bridge



Exactly!


----------



## Redkite (Dec 19, 2014)

I got Paris because I'm apparently sophisticated, charming and romantic!  Hmm, not really....


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Dec 20, 2014)

You got: Berlin
Just like Berlin, you’re edgy and dynamic, and you’re always on top of the latest trends. Past and present come alive in this cultural metropolis like in no other city on Earth.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> You got: Berlin
> Just like Berlin, you’re edgy and dynamic, and you’re always on top of the latest trends. Past and present come alive in this cultural metropolis like in no other city on Earth.



Hehe! We should go together


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 20, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> I got Amsterdam but didn't like that result. I mean it's got some stuff going for it but, it's just not me. So I tried again and got Rome. Sigh. Where are Prague and Florence and Barcelona? They're much more my style.



I wasn't happy either, me and the Parisians wouldn't bond, I would be much happier in Barcelona, Berlin or somewhere with some seriously gothic architecture.  My confidence in these quizzes is being tested, what with Paris as my city and Last Christmas as my song I'm starting to question the very basis of my world view.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> I wasn't happy either, me and the Parisians wouldn't bond, I would be much happier in Barcelona, Berlin or somewhere with some seriously gothic architecture.  My confidence in these quizzes is being tested, what with Paris as my city and Last Christmas as my song I'm starting to question the very basis of my world view.



Try David's 'White Christmas at your house' thing - you'll realise that t'interweb is omniscient!


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 20, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Try David's 'White Christmas at your house' thing - you'll realise that t'interweb is omniscient!



I just did, it's unbelievable, how do they do that so quickly?


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 20, 2014)

I got Amsterdam.  Never been there, always wanted to.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> I got Amsterdam.  Never been there, always wanted to.



One tip, don't go there in March - it's f-f-f-f-f-freeeeeeeezing!!!!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 20, 2014)

Paris for me as well; it's said that Pixar's beautiful depiction of Paris in the autumn is quite accurate.  Well, apart from the fact that in reality, Michelin only award a restaurant three stars, not five — which makes the automatic loss of one star when the _chef de cuisine_ dies (that bit is accurate) even more devastating than it is in the movie...



KookyCat said:


> Paris for me....the only time I've been was on a layover from New York and I drank wine at 7am, they were quite appalled but in my defence I had jet lag



Well, there's probably no yardarm there, so you're allowed to get plastered in Paris...


----------

